# Shopify



## Rob (Oct 28, 2006)

Would you still recommend using Shopify for your online needs?


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

yes, both bigcartel and shopify are good online services.


----------



## SkullDude (May 10, 2008)

I've wondered about shopify myself. Can anyone provide more info on how it compares to things like yahoo or volusion.

From what I understand it is not even really comparable to Bigcartel as Shopify provides a whole business management type system.

It looks very clean. The only negative reviews I have ever read is sometimes the cart can be a little slow loading. But, if anyone that uses it has anymore info, it would be very helpful.


----------

